# Andrew Nelson and Shelley Chang on KTLA Morning Show



## shelley (Dec 20, 2008)

Segment on the morning news promoting the competition/Guinness WR attempt at the Discovery Science Center in Santa Ana, CA on December 20.

http://www.ktla.com/pages/video/?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3253592

Yeah... I'm very awkward on TV.

The reporter meant to introduce me as the "fastest female blindfold solver" but kinda flubbed it. Also, I solve the cube without using my EYEBALLS! O_O


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

wow, good job successfully doing a BLD solve on TV


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 20, 2008)

shelley said:


> The reporter meant to introduce me as the "fastest female blindfold solver" but kinda flubbed it.


No. She said "the fastest female speed solver in the world". Isn't it true?!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2008)

"you go girl!" "she could be our next president!"

So will I be voting Chang/Nelson in 2012? congrats on sub-2 on TV, although it would have been more impressive if you had solved with your eyeballs.

they shouldve let andrew do SQ1, since it looks so ridiculously hard to people who dont know what it is. Also, I would have super LOLed if he got an F-perm. and Andrew's beard is _that_ powerful looking


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The reporter meant to introduce me as the "fastest female blindfold solver" but kinda flubbed it.
> ...


Paik Seung-Won is...


----------



## shelley (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think that was ever true.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2008)

I think he was trying to complement you.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 20, 2008)

I look like a homeless person.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 20, 2008)

go Shelley!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2008)

Go homeless person!


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> wow, good job successfully doing a BLD solve on TV



Yeah, and it was a pretty good time, too. Although it looks like you're peeking .


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 20, 2008)

Andrew, it looks like you did a 2 look PLL? D:


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 20, 2008)

Go Shelley! Tim is right though, it looked kinda like you were peeking xD
I hate it how the reporters talk so much while someone is solving...soooo annoying!


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea you go sister!

Woo!


----------



## Odin (Dec 21, 2008)

Uhh the link dosent work for me can you re-post it?


----------



## tim (Dec 21, 2008)

Odin said:


> Uhh the link dosent work for me can you re-post it?



It does work.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 21, 2008)

amazing how you could keep your concentration on tv, nice solve

"she could be our next president", haha

did andrew use 2 look pll?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice job being on TV guys! And very nice BLD solve, shelley!


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't find the video.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 21, 2008)

Scigatt said:


> I can't find the video.



Why don't you check the link in the first post? It's the blue underlined text.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yea you go sister!
> 
> Woo!



[sarcasm]She's your sister o.0[/sarcasm]

lol, Great job Shelly 
>.> I hated when she said "I just took the stickers off"
Does the other guy come to these forums? If so who is he?
Finally, blindfold cubing is exposed as really to the world


----------



## Ellis (Dec 21, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Does the other guy come to these forums? If so who is he?


Hint: He looks like a homeless person


----------



## blade740 (Dec 21, 2008)

I use COLL, and didn't feel like orienting 4 edges during the edge control, so I did FURU'R'F', then COLL, then EPLL.

EDIT: I take that back, watching it again, I think I really did do a 2-look PLL. Now that I look at it, that was a really bad solve. I botched edge control, botched COLL (ending up with some sort of PLL), botched that PLL, then did an EP. I don't even know. I'm not normally that bad.


----------



## Bob (Dec 21, 2008)

shelley i think they thought you were a kid


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 21, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> Scigatt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find the video.
> ...



That just links to a bunch of unrelated videos.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 21, 2008)

There are some links to unrelated videos, but the video thats queued to play is the right one... just wait for the ad to finish playing.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2008)

"Speed SOLVEr"
"Without her EYEBALLS!"
"Oh My Gosh! Done Already!"

The reporter scared me in a hilarious way 

Oprah in Scary Movie 4 Anyone?


----------



## shelley (Dec 21, 2008)

Bob said:


> shelley i think they thought you were a kid



Yeah, after I told them I was 23 the reporter said I looked more like 13.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think they thought I was older than her. I'm only 19 <_>


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 21, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> "Speed SOLVEr"
> "Without her EYEBALLS!"
> "Oh My Gosh! Done Already!"
> 
> ...


solving with your eyeballs is more difficult


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good job on camera, Shelly! When I was on the news for it back in June-ish, I couldn't hit a good solve for the life of me. I was about 3 seconds slower on average.
And you looked good doing it, too!


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Does the other guy come to these forums? If so who is he?



Read the posts before you more carefully ^^


----------



## blade740 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dene said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Does the other guy come to these forums? If so who is he?
> ...



It's okay, Dene, I'm sure that guy doesn't care too much if noobs don't know who he is.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2008)

It's people's own fault anyway if they're hiding behind unrelated fake names.


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > *LukeMayn* said:
> ...



Yes well, I only found out who you were yesterday too >.< I made the connection when someone mentioned you on #rubik.

BTW, I hope I haven't been too rude to you at any stage on the forums. I try to be more polite to people who I at least sort of know, but I assumed you were just some random before ^^ 
EDIT: I mean, I thought "blade740" was some random guy, not someone that I had talked to >.<


----------



## blade740 (Dec 22, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> It's people's own fault anyway if they're hiding behind unrelated fake names.



I know, I joined this forum with no idea that I would one day know several of the members. I try to avoid going by my real name in online (and online-only) communities.


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice job, it would have sucked if you had DNFed on tv.


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 23, 2008)

Ellis said:


> There are some links to unrelated videos, but the video thats queued to play is the right one... just wait for the ad to finish playing.



What ad?


----------



## Ellis (Dec 23, 2008)

When you go to that link, there should be black box. In the middle of the box it says "Click here to play video". When you click that, an ad should play. If you're not seeing the video player at all then you must be missing some sort of software.


----------



## brunson (Dec 23, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Good job on camera, Shelly! When I was on the news for it back in June-ish, I couldn't hit a good solve for the life of me. I was about 3 seconds slower on average.
> And you looked good doing it, too!


She'd look better in pink pj's ;-)


----------



## (X) (Dec 23, 2008)

what is pj's? is it pyjamas?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

The interviewer later corrected "fastest female..." to "fastest blind female..."

I think that is correct, but I don't know about Haiyan Zhuang (6), Luchen Zhang (22) and Yuusuke Koike (24)

Nicely done Shelley and Andrew. You made cubing look completely "un-nerdy"

P.S. I am now very curious about the pink pyjama. Will it be on http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ssrc&view=videos soon?


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2008)

These pajamas were kind of pink. But that video was from a while ago.

EDIT: Moar pink!


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

I’m telling you all! Pink pj's + White ninja mask = WR breaking gawdly [email protected] sub 0 seconds speed cuber!

But on a side note: you all are making me feel bad for having "odin" as my username  whats wrong with having a made up name?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> These pajamas were kind of pink. But that video was from a while ago.



Making pink fashionable worldwide.

The unofficial cube color isn't even on the cube!
I can see a special edition set of snickers swapping orange, red, or white with pink for a limited amount of time.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> I’m telling you all! Pink pj's + White ninja mask = WR breaking gawdly [email protected] sub 0 seconds speed cuber!
> 
> But on a side note: you all are making me feel bad for having "odin" as my username  whats wrong with having a made up name?



uh-oh... these pink PJ's are going to be the "so I herd u liek mudkipz" of this forum O.O

And nothings bad, it's just simple if everyone used their name.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > I’m telling you all! Pink pj's + White ninja mask = WR breaking gawdly [email protected] sub 0 seconds speed cuber!
> ...



so i herd yuo wearz pinkz pjz and a white ninjaz mazk 

Well i use the name "odin" for safty reasons, once i break some WR's i'll tell every one my ture name


----------



## Bob (Dec 24, 2008)

brunson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job on camera, Shelly! When I was on the news for it back in June-ish, I couldn't hit a good solve for the life of me. I was about 3 seconds slower on average.
> ...



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> so i herd yuo wearz pinkz pjz and a white ninjaz mazk



So many z's. Someone's after the square-1 record.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > so i herd yuo wearz pinkz pjz and a white ninjaz mazk
> ...


Or maybe he just likez zhellie's zillie zquare-1 mezhod.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 24, 2008)

*zlightly zexual


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



If someone brings me one next Tuesday (party at my place) or next competition (Aachen) I am willing to try.

(P.S.: 2h)	Competitors must be fully dressed. Competitors may dress in jeans, pants, shorts, slacks, skirts, foot-wear, T-shirts or dress shirts. Hats may be worn. Clothes must not display vulgar language or have inappropriate pictures.)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> (P.S.: 2h)	Competitors must be fully dressed. Competitors may dress in jeans, pants, shorts, slacks, skirts, foot-wear, T-shirts or dress shirts. Hats may be worn. Clothes must not display vulgar language or have inappropriate pictures.)


Is that an exclusive list or is it just a bunch of examples? Seems a bit Western-biased to me. I mean, I wouldn't throw someone out of a competition if they were wearing, say, pink PJs. Or a sarong.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

qqwref said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (P.S.: 2h)	Competitors must be fully dressed. Competitors may dress in jeans, pants, shorts, slacks, skirts, foot-wear, T-shirts or dress shirts. Hats may be worn. Clothes must not display vulgar language or have inappropriate pictures.)
> ...



I think that’s just examples of what you can wear, but "Clothes must not display vulgar language or have inappropriate pictures." so I think people can wear pink pj'z and a white ninja mazk. This might be of topic but has any one noticed that World Cube Association Competition regulations misspells the word "color" a lot.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

No they don't...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

It is the whole list that is mentioned in the WCA regulations.

And if you want to read the rules very strict it is not allowed to wear anything (except a hat) when you are wearing foot-wear


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> No they don't...



Yes they do here’s some examples: 

"3c) Competitors must use any colour scheme for cube puzzles, as long as the puzzles show one colour per face in solved state. For other puzzles competitors must use any variation that has the same moves, positions and solutions as the original puzzle. 
3d) The colours of puzzles must be solid, the same per colour, and clearly distinct from other colours. 
3e) Cube puzzles must either have coloured stickers or coloured tiles."

Need some more examples?


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you know...

Some words have more than one acceptable spelling?
Examples include: meter/metre, color/colour, grey/gray, liter/litre

Those are just a few that I thought everyone who has read at least 4 good books knows.


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2008)

It's the World Cube Association, not the American Cube Association. Why expect everyone to use American English?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> has any one noticed that World Cube Association Competition regulations misspells the word "color" a lot.



-_- fail

Go look up "British English" on Wikipedia. Or, even better, this.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, well why use British English? Its not the British Cube Association either. Any way sorry to any one I offended please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

We just can't believe you'd never heard of British people spelling words differently.

Anyway, a lot of Europeans learn British English (instead of American) for some reason. I really have no idea why they still do since America has been more powerful than Britain for decades, but whatever, the point is that a lot of older Europeans will use the British forms when they write or type. And the person who writes the regulations is probably Ron, so that would explain that.


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, they kind of did invent the language.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> Well, they kind of did invent the language.


LOL a lot (feel dizzy now, not kidding).


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> Well, they kind of did invent the language.



If you're going that route, you might as well speak in Shakespearean-era English. Or Old English (Anglo-Saxon). Or Old Norse. Or Proto-Indo-European. Or...

My point of view is that we've improved it by removing extra letters from some words that didn't need them (colour? cheque? aeroplane? catalogue?). Whenever the American spelling still makes sense but is shorter, I think it is better. Sometimes the inventor of something doesn't end up being the one who brings it to its full potential, you know? I mean, Erno Rubik isn't any fast at speedcubing, which is why you don't see any top cubers using the exact method he uses. But I guess by your perspective we should...?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

qqwref said:


> We just can't believe you'd never heard of British people spelling words differently.
> 
> Anyway, a lot of Europeans learn British English (instead of American) for some reason. I really have no idea why they still do since America has been more powerful than Britain for decades, but whatever, the point is that a lot of older Europeans will use the British forms when they write or type. And the person who writes the regulations is probably Ron, so that would explain that.



Do you really think hat America being more powerful is the reason?
What about this one: I can swim from my house to the UK (almost literally possible), but only Google Maps has once suggested that I drive to a dock in France, swim to a dock in New York and continue driving from there (yes, Google has a good sense of humor/humour. I am still wondering if I was supposed to tack the car with me while swimming)

Seriously, I can never remember which country uses which spelling and I don't care. It just means that when I mess up I have an excuse


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2008)

qqwref said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they kind of did invent the language.
> ...



If you are going to change the spelling of a word, you may as well at least _improve_ it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

When writing my diploma thesis, I noticed I had written "neighbour", "color" and "behaviour". Inconsistent, obviously, and thus unacceptable. I had a very hard time deciding which way to go, because the "other" spelling of each word looked bad to me. In the end the American way won, though I don't remember why exactly. Probably "color" vetoed the British.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe someone should make a javascript program that will convert a text to all American English or to all British English. That would be cool.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2008)

qqwref said:


> My point of view is that we've improved it by removing extra letters from some words that didn't need them (colour? cheque? aeroplane? catalogue?). Whenever the American spelling still makes sense but is shorter, I think it is better.


 ....but what was wrong with those originial spellings (besides the fact that they could be shortened)? Taking off a few letters in a word could affect its pronouciation.

P.S. this thread is really going off topic


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> That must of sucked going back and "fixing" every thing.


Please correct that sentence, this particular mistake hurts my eyes. And no, today we have computers to search and change words for us.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > That must of sucked going back and "fixing" every thing.
> ...



Consider it fixed


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Gah, no need to delete the post. I hope you did see what was wrong? That could leave a really bad impression if you did that in school or job or so.


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

No I didn’t see what was wrong with it but it offended you so I deleted it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

See http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/couldof.html and reread "That must of sucked going back".

Wasn't offended, that was just my way to point out a possibly unrealized bad habit so you can notice and ditch it. Much of my trash talk is actually intended to help people, the way I do it is just both entertaining to me (and some others) and a challenge to the recipient (to see it for what I mean it to be). I'm considering to change my style, though, to appear less condescending.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

[WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY offtopic]
I don't know of any language that makes complete sense (not even programming languages)

For example: Doesn't beautiful mean ful*l* of beauty?
Or maybe my favo(u)rite: Having an "off day" isn't the same as a "day off" 
[/WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY offtopic]

(and I am one of the people that like the way Stefan communicates, but I can understand it isn't appreciated by others, and often misunderstood by those that don't know him)


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> See http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/couldof.html and reread "That must of sucked going back".
> 
> Wasn't offended, that was just my way to point out a possibly unrealized bad habit so you can notice and ditch it. Much of my trash talk is actually intended to help people, the way I do it is just both entertaining to me (and some others) and a challenge to the recipient (to see it for what I mean it to be). I'm considering to change my style, though, to appear less condescending.



If this happens, I will have to appear MUCH more condescending, so as to compensate for the difference.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> [WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY offtopic]
> I don't know of any language that makes complete sense (not even programming languages)
> 
> For example: Doesn't beautiful mean ful*l* of beauty?
> ...



Er, if that's how you define making complete sense, then of course not. Languages shorten things in order to save space and time for the users (without affecting understanding). That's why we have irregular verbs... I guess for you any language with irregular verbs makes no sense? Same thing about beautiful, perhaps it was written as beauty-full for a while, but it was shortened because people didn't like writing that. The off day/day off thing makes perfect sense to me, because I already expect the placement of words to affect meaning since it always does. For example "Stefan criticized Arnaud" and "Arnaud criticized Stefan" are two entirely different things. So what you're looking for is kind of silly 

The 'beautiful' thing is sort of like the J perm, (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (R U' L' U R' U' L). Expecting someone to execute it without the cancellation would be silly, because it's just more efficient and shorter if you combine it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > [WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY offtopic]
> ...


You completely missed my point Michael. Why does full of beauty have full spelled with 2 l's? Why does beautyful have ful spelled with 1 l?


----------



## Ellis (Jan 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> You completely missed my point Michael. Why does full of beauty have full spelled with 2 l's? Why does beautyful have ful spelled with 1 l?


If what you're getting at is the reason "full" is not spelled "ful", then I agree with you. Shortening something that is already unnecessarily long makes sense, but making something unnecessarily long in the first place doesn't.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nelson used a 2-look PLL. CALLED OUT, BISH!
<3 joking, Love ya!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 2, 2009)

You're like 6 pages late.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> but I don't know about Haiyan Zhuang (6), Luchen Zhang (22) and Yuusuke Koike (24)



Those are all males.


----------

